# Supaguard



## jonathanelwell (Mar 17, 2008)

What do you guys think? Is it just a waste of money? 

Dealers are charging around £350 for it, but is it any good really? When i applied some i didn't notice any difference.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

For the money, it is nowhere near being worth it... As it simply is, to the paint, a long life sealant a bit like long life sealents that we use and requires topping up just like any other LSP. Without serious paint prep it will add nothing to the looks, and while it will offer protection, nothing really that a quality long life sealent such as Extra Gloss Protection from Autoglym wont offer for under a tenner a bottle...


----------



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

Can be bought from ebay for a few quid. For those that aren't into detailing a car (like my dad) its a great product.


----------



## Kasomi (Nov 15, 2007)

Guys.... I used to sell it when I worked in the Trade.

It costs £36 to the dealer. Look at the vast amount of profit.

Its a rip off. Nowt better than your usual wax/polish on the shelves of Halfrauds.

Paulie


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

£350 is reasonable if they are doing a full correction on the car as well......


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

i clicked the Rubbish option but there should probably be a third choice of "its quite good, but WAAAAAAAAAY over priced"

it does make a difference to begin with and the interior treatment is quite good, but wont last 6 years and is certainly just a money spinner for all the old dears out there who taking in what the sales man says.

My wifes grandmother just bought a Matiz for £6k brand new (i dont like it but its a bargain for what she needs), she then bought the Supaguard for £300!!!! - he must have been laughing when she drove it off the forecourt


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

I personally wouldn't bother with it. As Dave has mentioned it is seriously overpriced for what it is!!

My dad has had it applied to his last three cars (he won't be told  ), and i'm not impressed with it.


----------



## Garry Spight (May 20, 2008)

But they never do do they


----------



## jonathanelwell (Mar 17, 2008)

In The Detail said:


> £350 is reasonable if they are doing a full correction on the car as well......


I mean when you buy the car new from the dealer, so no correction should be required (in theory)


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

jonathanelwell said:


> I mean when you buy the car new from the dealer, so no correction should be required (in theory)


yeah right! - i've yet to see an everyday new car from a dealer that didnt look as though it had been washed with a bucket of salt water


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

jonathanelwell said:


> I mean when you buy the car new from the dealer, so no correction should be required (in theory)


In theory... but during the dealer prep stage, you can get some real messes being produced


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

Good or bad, its overpriced enough to make even Zaino look like a bargain.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Price is immaterial as the user/buyer will determine if it's VFM or not - the only issue is the first time a user washes with Fairy or its ilk, and the money will be rinsed off and down the drain.
But they don't know any better.


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

The dealer mark-up is high which makes it seems quite expensive but so are all the other new car options like Sat Nav.

The average end user isn't going to be interested in how much it costs the dealer because it's value to the customer is in the perceived gains from the application. 

These systems are viable solutions to keep your car clean and shiny for 99% of the population who want something quick and above all else easy.

After all to most people washing their car is just another chore like doing the laundry or washing the dishes.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Ixtar G3 is a better option then Supaguard.

http://www.therenaultshop.co.uk/category/Ixtar_G3_Glasscoat


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Porta said:


> Ixtar G3 is a better option then Supaguard.
> 
> http://www.therenaultshop.co.uk/category/Ixtar_G3_Glasscoat


cant find out much about it, it seems like something renault have made up.

The Auto express article (the one where the List Megs GC wax as a polish)
http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/products/products/208005/ixtar.html
doesnt rate it that good, but perhaps this Glasscoat is new.....?


----------



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

jonathanelwell said:


> I mean when you buy the car new from the dealer, so no correction should be required (in theory)


Not worth what a dealer will charge you for it NO WAY. But buy a pad off of Ebay for a friend that doesn't like cleaning their car and its a good product


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Its daylight robbery is what it is...£350 for something that costs a very small fraction of that to buy....AS silver shield kits cost about 30-40 quid to buy.

As we all know there is no product that can be applied once that will last as long as they say....complete rot!


----------

